# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Murmansk

## carperdiem

Anyone here been to/are from Murmansk? 
Looks like an interesting place. 
Can you tell me anything about it? Interesting customs, differences with the rest of Russia... etc. How people act differently in this area as apposed to the rest of Russia.. etc. Are there many people there that speak other languages?  
Just discuss some things like this, если вам не трудно.   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

we had a discussion about it... maybe 4 or 5 months ago ? i don't know if u were here then carper (can i call you carper?   ::  ) Anyways. To sum it up...
Radioactive, frozen-over, lonely, northern hell hole. 
i dont know if i heard one good word about it... i looked on the geographical map and it actually falls into the category of "ground is frozen tundna about 10 months out of the year".  
but this is all i remember from that thread... does anybody else recall it ? It might be a cool place to visit... hell i'd go. But not a very cool place to live.

----------


## drew881

above the arctic circle, and has northern lights in the winter which is pretty damn cool.  40-45 hours from petersburg by train i believe.

----------


## carperdiem

Why, of course you can call me carper, and thanks for asking. Too bad about the nuclear wasteland...  ::   I sure as hell don't mind the cold, so I thought it would be an interesting place to travel to. After all, what other city do you know of in such a place with a population roughly the same size as Seattle?! But, that whole 'glowing skin' thing just rubs me the wrong way, ja no? Why did Russia have to mess around with nuclear power? Ho humm,,, guess I'll have to wait a few thousand years to visit Murmansk.  ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> Too bad about the nuclear wasteland...   I sure as hell don't mind the cold, so I thought it would be an interesting place to travel to.

 Well, I actually went to Murmansk last summer for a couple of weeks and it was nice, quite warm actually, 25 - 30C (you work it out in F, I'm crap at maths). And I never saw any nuclear wasteland there. What I did see were green woods, rocks and beautiful lakes. OK, the trees were seldom tall, but that's a latitude thing, nothing to do with 'nuclear waste'. We had a great time camping there.    

> But, that whole 'glowing skin' thing just rubs me the wrong way, ja no?

 What are you talking about?   

> Why did Russia have to mess around with nuclear power?

 Why are the US doing just that?   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

> Why are the US doing just that?

 Why *is* the US doing just that    

> carperdiem wrote:  
> But, that whole 'glowing skin' thing just rubs me the wrong way, ja no?  
> What are you talking about?

 I think it was a joke, refering to people with radiation poisening as (glowing skin). 
come to think of it, i wouldn't mind going there either. thats kinda why i want(ed) to go to vladivostok. It's hard to get to and there is not much there  ::  Same reason i think i want to go to kazakhstan! Hot running water just makes life to easy you know?

----------


## Dogboy182

OK. i got anxious and looked up some pictures of murmansk.
looks worse than kazakhstan, but hey i'd still go!  _The landscape was
sparse, only low shrubs on the tundra driving on a narrow road cut through
the snow drifts, long sticks marking the edges for the plow, Russians in
their typical black/grey coats and fur hats walking in the wasteland.We drove through a few towns and the housing is in terrible shape, all of the
functional style but dirty and run down._     _Since 2pm today we have run out of things to do_ _Typical Russian apartment complex, functional functional functional._   
Doesn't suprise me that it's not a hot tourist checkpoint... but hey, you got my attention.

----------


## VendingMachine

> OK. i got anxious and looked up some pictures of murmansk.
> looks worse than kazakhstan, but hey i'd still go!

 Should I look up picture of Harlem before going to New York?   

> Doesn't suprise me that it's not a hot tourist checkpoint... but hey, you got my attention.

 It actually is - thousands of Finns, Swedes and Norwegians come to Murmansk on a regular basis. Naturally red carpets will be rolled out for the visit of his Royal Highness Prince Dogboy 182nd.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Why are the US doing just that?
> 			
> 		  Why *is* the US doing just that

 A few quotes from British pages: 
"The US are leading and have been made aware of the UKs interest." (www.defra.gov.uk/environment/chemicals/ csf/12112001/pdf/csf-01-23.pdf) 
"The US are leading this war as ruthlessly as possible..."  (www.owcinfo.org) 
"Now the US are going to make the biggest mistake..."  (www.socialistworker.co.uk/1801/sw180116.htm) 
"The US are going to 'liberate' Iraq, whether the Iraqis want them to or not..." (www.spinneyhead.co.uk/Soldiers/ 2002_12_29_OldSoldiers.html) 
"So the US are going to kindly do that for them..." (www.daydreamnation.co.uk/expressway/badmen.html) 
"Now the US are preparing to spend at least another $60 billion..." (www.schnews.org.uk/archive/news266.htm) 
"The US are getting out of nation teenage and moving on to
superpower status..."  (all-computer-books.co.uk/search_James_Sinclair/ searchBy_Author.html) 
"The US are sending in another 120,000 troops." (www.scoobynet.co.uk/ bbs/thread.asp?threadid=192614&Page=1 - 66k) 
Need I say more? I'm sorry if a couple of links here are broken, it was a quick internet search around UK-based websites.

----------


## Dogboy182

screw you. "The US Are..."anything" " Sounds funny, i don't give a sh*t what the hell britain says. IT SOUNDS GAY.    

> Should I look up picture of Harlem before going to New York

 ?  
Why not? there's plent of wonderful things in harlem, having been there myself i would know.   

> It actually is - thousands of Finns, Swedes and Norwegians come to Murmansk on a regular basis. Naturally red carpets will be rolled out for the visit of his Royal Highness Prince Dogboy 182nd.

 Exactly my point. It's not a hotspot at all. THOUSANDS isn't anything. Why don't you compare that to number of tourists of St petersburg or Moscow? i bet it's 10X higher than that of murmansk. Murmansk isn't anything 
Look jerk, i was never saying murmansk is a bad place, pointing out it's baren lunar landscape might sound like an insult. But it's actually integuing to a few people. Calling it a frozen hell hole is just describing the terrain. It doesn't mean it's bad. Some people prefer sand and beach, some people prefer ice and snow. I would go to murmansk over just about anywhere else in the world, so pull the knightstick out of your arse sgt. grumpy.

----------


## Dogboy182

Oh, and i heres what a random person had to say... 
 Oleg  says: Haha, cool.
Русский Р

----------


## Jasper May

The second picture doesn't look bad at all. 
And it _is_ "the US are" in British. Maybe Americans don't know their grammar, seeing as it's an abbreviation for 'United State*s*', but most likely they just want to stress their unity. 
Btw, I don't think the opinion of one random guy will convince VendingMachine.  ::

----------


## Dogboy182

> The second picture doesn't look bad at all. 
> And it _is_ "the US are" in British. Maybe Americans don't know their grammar, seeing as it's an abbreviation for 'United State*s*

 Ага, i know i know Are = plural, is = singular. but. the "US" might stand for "states". But it is pronounced "YOU ESS" Thus, sounds like singular, thus sounds funny when saying are. If you would have said "Why then are the united states doing that...." then that would have been OK. But for the abbreviation, IT JUST *IS*. 
Also... The United States, is more a singular name, than a plural noun. 
If somebody was in geography class, and the teacher said "We live in the United States. The United States are a big place". Would sound very funny, because it sounds like you are talking about the states being a far away land. It just sounds better for _some_ reason to say "The United States is a big place." just like if there was a city called "Rising Rivers, California", and a family is going there, they wouldb't say "Are rising rivers right over there?"  they would say "Is rising rivers right over there". It is plural, yes, but it is also a name, and it sounds funny to say are.

----------


## VendingMachine

> screw you. "The US Are..."anything" " Sounds funny, i don't give a sh*t what the hell britain says. IT SOUNDS GAY.

 Well bugger you, mate, I'm studying British English.    

> Exactly my point. It's not a hotspot at all. THOUSANDS isn't anything.

 It's just a figure of speech, you [expletive deleted]. Not meant to be taken literary.   

> Why don't you compare that to number of tourists of St petersburg or Moscow? i bet it's 10X higher than that of murmansk. Murmansk isn't anything.

 Murmansk is a much smaller place you [expletive deleted]. It and the landscapes around it draw a LOT of tourists, especially backpackers.   

> Look jerk,

 Oi! Mind your language! Wee bairn, you.   

> ...so pull the knightstick out of your arse sgt. grumpy.

 Mind your language, son. You're definately cruising for a bruising here.

----------


## bad manners

> The second picture doesn't look bad at all.

 If you drive one kilometer off the Tivoli in Copenhagen, you'll see lots of pictures like that, especially in winter. Same colors, same clouds of smoke over industrial sites.

----------


## Alexander

> Anyone here been to/are from Murmansk? 
> Looks like an interesting place. 
> Can you tell me anything about it? Interesting customs, differences with the rest of Russia... etc. How people act differently in this area as apposed to the rest of Russia.. etc. Are there many people there that speak other languages?  
> Just discuss some things like this, если вам не трудно.

 Поройтесь здесь http://www.murman.ru/. Наверняка найдете нужную информацию.
Я был в Мурманске пару раз, правда давненько, лет 20 назад. В общем обычный город. По сравнению с Сибирью, зимой довольно тепло. Все-таки Гольфстрим рядом   :: . А вот природа красивая. Пару часов на электричке -  и вы уже в центре Хибин...
От Питера на поезде ехать примерно сутки, если мне память не изменяет.

----------


## Zhenya

> It actually is - thousands of Finns, Swedes and Norwegians come to Murmansk on a regular basis.

 Yepp, I have Swedish friends who have visited! Although, for them the northern light and light all 24 hours of the day, isn't exotic. But Murmansk might be!

----------


## Finnmark

> Well, I actually went to Murmansk last summer for a couple of weeks and it was nice, quite warm actually, 25 - 30C (you work it out in F, I'm cr@p at maths). And I never saw any nuclear wasteland there. What I did see were green woods, rocks and beautiful lakes. OK, the trees were seldom tall, but that's a latitude thing, nothing to do with 'nuclear waste'. We had a great time camping there.

 "Spasebo" for your very informative post.  Just out of curiosity, how did you travel to Murmansk? 
"Na zdorove!"

----------


## Dogboy182

talk about dead post revival.

----------


## Finnmark

> talk about dead post revival.

 I was really enthusiastic when I found these boards and was looking forward to learning more about Northern Russia and Murmansk in particular.  "Spasebo" for throwing a bucket of cold water on my enthusiasm.   ::   
If your goal was to discourage a new person from ever posting here again, congratulations because you most definitely succeeded.

----------


## Zhenya

I think that bus through Kirkenes i common way of getting there.

----------


## Dogboy182

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  talk about dead post revival.   I was really enthusiastic when I found these boards and was looking forward to learning more about Northern Russia and Murmansk in particular.  "Spasebo" for throwing a bucket of cold water on my enthusiasm.    
> If your goal was to discourage a new person from ever posting here again, congratulations because you most definitely succeeded.

 Rofl. OK man. I think its self esteem check time. I wasn't saying anything bad about you or personally attacking you in any way. If you want to travel to northern Russia, thats awesome. I know someone who knows someone in Kirovsk, just outside of murmansk. If you want i can hook you up with a place to stay. 
These forums are full of nice and interesting people, even if i am not one of them there are about 30 other regular posters here who would be delighted to talk to you about all aspects of russian life. So please let me formally appoligize for emotionally destroying your warm feelings that you had towards us and our little part of the internet, and welcome you with an open hand. And a cold shot of vodka... That is if you accept my offer?

----------


## GabCNesbitt

> OK. i got anxious and looked up some pictures of murmansk.
> looks worse than kazakhstan, but hey i'd still go!  _The landscape was
> sparse, only low shrubs on the tundra driving on a narrow road cut through
> the snow drifts, long sticks marking the edges for the plow, Russians in
> their typical black/grey coats and fur hats walking in the wasteland.We drove through a few towns and the housing is in terrible shape, all of the
> functional style but dirty and run down._     _Since 2pm today we have run out of things to do_ _Typical Russian apartment complex, functional functional functional._   
> Doesn't suprise me that it's not a hot tourist checkpoint... but hey, you got my attention.

 I actually quite like the second picture. 
Sorry guys, I know this thread is quite old, but  I have been reading about Murmansk today and found this...   ::

----------


## basurero

Not as much as I like the first picture!  ::   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

You got to like the third picture though! Now that is промышленость!

----------


## basurero

I like the way in Russian cities the grass is often left long and uncut.

----------


## Бармалей

Please. Just admit you find the phallic-like qualities of the smoke stacks, gentlemen.   ::

----------


## velisarus

Топик, безусловно, очень старый, но я живу в Мурманске, поэтому не мог обойти его стороной. Если эти фотографии — всё, что вы знаете о Мурманске, то вы не знаете ничего! Чуть позже я покажу вам своё видение города.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

а что там знать? Разве он не типичный советский город? Чем он отличается, напрмер, Владивостока?

----------


## velisarus

Я не был во Владивостоке, поэтому не знаю, чем похожи (или отличаются) эти города...
Красота Мурманска сокрыта, и заключается она в его природе, а также в его людях. Эта красота сурова, однако всего за год она меня покорила. В самом же городе, если подразумевать под ним нагромождение зданий, нет ничего примечательного, как Вы верно подметили, однако меня вряд ли более впечатлят огни Лас-Вегаса или Чикаго...

----------


## gRomoZeka

> А что там знать? Разве это не типичный советский город? Чем он отличается, напрмер, от Владивостока?

 2*velisarus* - ну а где фотки?  ::

----------


## velisarus

Чуть позже. Фото ещё подобрать нужно, а у меня дело важное есть...

----------


## velisarus

Ну вот, я подобрал около двух десятков фотографий Мурманска и окрестностей, а также несколько просто интересных и красивых фотографий, не объединённых никакой тематикой.
Теперь дело за малым --- нужно их немного обработать и выложить в сети. К сожалению, сейчас я этого сделать не могу, но к вечеру, в крайнем случае завтра утром, обещаю предоставить на суд почтенной публике всю эту красоту.
Человек, которому не понравится хотя бы одна из этих фотографий, пусть первый бросит в меня камень.
Вы увидите, что на Кольском севере всё не так мрачно!

----------


## Lampada

> ...Вы увидите, что на Кольском севере всё не так мрачно!

 В прошлом веке я была в водном походе Кинемур-Паной-Варзуга-Белое море.  Замечательно красивая природа!

----------


## velisarus

Как и обещал, даю ссылку на мой фотоальбом. Средний размер фотографии --- 120Kb. Я понаставил везде копирайтов, так как большинство фотографий не мои и мне не хочется получать по шапке, если какие-либо из них всплывут в сети. Фотографии пока не подписаны. Enjoy :)
Прошу оставлять комментарии...

----------


## velisarus

Ещё несколько фотографий, на которые навёл хороший человек. Они мне очень понравились:  http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l1.../mst_02bws.jpg http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l1...jdesnvo_02.jpg http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l1..._12_01HDRs.jpg http://photofile.ru/photo/alek_sande...9/31680980.jpg 
Спасибо за внимание!

----------


## xRoosterx

> Ещё несколько фотографий, на которые навёл хороший человек. Они мне очень понравились:  http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l1.../mst_02bws.jpg http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l1...jdesnvo_02.jpg http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l1..._12_01HDRs.jpg http://photofile.ru/photo/alek_sande...9/31680980.jpg 
> Спасибо за внимание!

 Прекрасно!   ::

----------


## velisarus

> Radioactive, frozen-over, lonely, northern hell hole.

 И это было сказано о Мурманске... Ёлки-палки, ну разве так можно? Хотелось бы ответить стихами Николая Колычева:  
Не сравнивайте Родину свою
С иной землей – то Родина другого.
Не сравнивайте, чтоб не ранить словом
Явившихся на свет в ином краю. 
Не сравнивайте Родину свою,
Ведь это несравнимо, несравненно,
Как руки матерей в ветвистых венах…
Не сравнивайте Родину свою. 
Когда душа безбрежна и чиста,
То бескорыстно любят, не ревнуя.
Не отвергая красоту иную.
Весь этот мир – большая красота.

----------

